# New German Performance's May sale is now live!



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

At NGP, we like to think that Spring is nature’s way of asking ‘Is your car ready for show season? Dust off your car and get ready for all the upcoming meets and shows with our annual spring sale. We’ve got everything from maintenance items to get your ride running smooth after the rough winter to exterior modifications to give your car a new look.

Check the link below for a full rundown of the everything on sale now!

http://www.ngpracing.com/home/?p=3473


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Up!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

***** Starting May 11, APR has announced a two-week sale on selected hardware and software packages. The highlight of the sale is that for the next two weeks you can save up to $457 on a fully-loaded ECU! Check the link for details:

http://www.goapr.com/news/2015/05/11/apr-two-week-sale-may-11th-may-25th/ *****


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Tuesday!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

uptop


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Time is running out!


----------

